# Music



## Claire (Jul 8, 2012)

What is your favorite kinds of music (and I know I have more than one), and what do you like them for?  How do you listen?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2012)

I really like most music, it's difficult to pick just one thing.  We have 24 hour music stations on the TV and it has surround sound, so we play that on whatever station we feel like.  I guess I mostly listen to Golden Oldies 50's & 60's and Alternative Rock.


----------



## Claire (Jul 8, 2012)

I generally like music that makes me want to move.  Much of it is oldies/bubblegum, but also some C&W, some classics (the Valkyries can make me step out), and, of all things, I love polkas.  This has been my problem with my new MP3.  Getting there, though.

When I want to sleep, it is old crooners and soft classics.

I don't know if I'll ever like a new artist, and believe me, my younger friends have tried.  I Want to like them, but for some reason it never "clicks" in my brain.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 8, 2012)

Music is my favourite kind of music 

Seriously, my Dad brought me up on big band, Johnny Horton, country (Willie, Waylon and the boys, Jazz, Blues and much more.  My sister loved the Beatles and the whole British revolution, Janis Joplin, the Doors, etc.  I grew up with a top 40 station and went through all the late 60's to 1980's.  In the last 2 decades I have gotten into Contemporary Christian.

And I still like all of it and more!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 8, 2012)

My favourite american chap is Josh Groban.  Wonderful voice and totes gorgeous to boot.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 8, 2012)

I love a wide range of music 

My faves are Robbie Williams, Ronan Keating, The Script, Good Charlotte, Adele to name a few


----------



## CraigC (Jul 8, 2012)

Cajun, pre-'90's country/country rock, Lightfoot and most '70s rock.


----------



## Claire (Jul 8, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I love a wide range of music
> 
> My faves are Robbie Williams, Ronan Keating, The Script, Good Charlotte, Adele to name a few



I have to laugh at myself.  I have no idea who these are.  I will go online and see if I can hear some.  I don't know if you're that much younger than I or if it is because you're on the other side of the globe, but am curious.


----------



## Claire (Jul 8, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> My favourite american chap is Josh Groban.  Wonderful voice and totes gorgeous to boot.



Funny that's who you chose.  I have an English friend here who introduced me to his music.  Must be all of England's favorite!


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 8, 2012)

I love music, all of it mostly. I most definitely am a music snob. Can not stand the radio unless its npr. Punk Rock is my favorite music to play as well as listen to. It's energizing and uplifting. And the list goes on: jazz, metal, blues, rock & roll, reggae,pop, electronic, folk, house, ska, hip hop, dance, indi and most of the subgenres associated with them. Anything that makes me wanna move is good music by me. Favorite bands right now are nofx, Man Man, anything by Jack White, Cake, The Heartless Bastards, Yeah Yeah Yeahs and Grand Ole Party to name a few. 

On a serious note, if you love Jazz and you're a little wierd, give Man Man a try. These guys are writing some of the best music around. 

Cheers.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 8, 2012)

Man, I must be the only one who doesn't really like music. I mean I do like some stuff, but it's hard to find.
I like AC/DC, Iron Maiden, Hellbillies, Clutch, Sentenced, Poisonblack, and ofc some Zeppelin, Hendrix etc.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 8, 2012)

Thirties and forties big band.  More 'recently' Acker Bilk, Al Hirt and Herb Alpert.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 8, 2012)

Claire - Josh should be the next King of Britain, he is much loved here! And I could be his Queen, obvs!


----------



## Cerise (Jul 8, 2012)

Pretty much, all music - from a Gershwin tune (i.e. Rhapsody in blue) to (some) opera; but my fave is...

Classic Rock (Stones, Doors, etc.).

Woodstock 1969: A Retrospective - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Jul 8, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Cajun, pre-'90's country/country rock, Lightfoot and most '70s rock.



Yup, that's my preference too.



justplainbill said:


> Thirties and forties big band.  More 'recently' Acker Bilk, Al Hirt and Herb Alpert.


Oh yeah, I like '30s & '40s big band too.

And Django Reinhardt.

I'm like Claire, in that I don't much care for today's artists. Some of the music is okay, but nothing that makes me want to have a copy of it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm pretty eclectic, rock, show tunes, older country, bluegrass, blues, big band, classical, etc.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't really follow any artists, I may love one of their albums and hate the next.  Whatever music clicks with me at the moment, I like, can be any genre.

If I had to break it down, country would be the older stuff, can't really get into modern country.  Rap, not really my thing.  I run slacker and Pandora from my phone via blutooth in the car, so I have a wide range to choose from, I match music to my mood.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2012)

You Tube seems to be broken today, I can't get anything to load.  I was going to show The Muppets doing Bohemian Rhapsody or C is for Cookie by Cookie Monster.  Yes, I am easily entertained.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You Tube seems to be broken today, I can't get anything to load.  I was going to show The Muppets doing Bohemian Rhapsody or C is for Cookie by Cookie Monster.  Yes, I am easily entertained.



Back in my university days, a good friend of mine and I could recite (off key but we new all the words) Bohemian Rhapsody by heart, word for word and all the changes in tempo, etc.  If we had a few drinks we would break into it....whether or not the rest of the crowd wanted to listen or not!   Freddy Mercury, who was alive then, had nothing to worry about! 

I am like others regarding new music, but its not that I don't like it, I just don't know it.  I have to say I do like Alicia Keyes and love her "New York".

I also forgot to mention that I use light classical music to do my relaxation exercises and classic rock for my walks. 

And as many who know me will attest ANYTHING by Neil Diamond is tops on my list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 8, 2012)

I love Queen, I am also a fan of some of the newer music, just don't know the names of the artists or songs.  I hear them on the radio and am lucky if I can remember a phrase long enough to Google it.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Yup, that's my preference too.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I like '30s & '40s big band too.
> ...


Stephane Grappelli nicely enhanced some of Django's performances-
Stéphane Grappelli - Stephen's Blues - Paris, 21.12.1937 - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 8, 2012)

Claire said:


> I have to laugh at myself.  I have no idea who these are.  I will go online and see if I can hear some.  I don't know if you're that much younger than I or if it is because you're on the other side of the globe, but am curious.



Hi Claire 

Robbie Williams is English and Ronan Keating is Irish, the band The Script are also Irish, Adele is English and Good Charlotte are an American band


----------



## MrsLMB (Jul 8, 2012)

I am a die hard 60's music fan .. best era ever !  I also love country and love songs at certain times.

Pretty much all day long anything that will make me want to move !


----------



## Claire (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification!  It isn't unusual for me to be totally out of touch with music that my nieces and nephews listen to, but of course the English and Irish is probably stuff I've never heard.  I, too am a Grapelli/Django fan.  I'll never forget walking into a music store after hearing jazz guitar and jazz violin for the first time (as background to a TV show or movie, don't remember).  Luckily, with the advent of CDs it was so easy for the store clerk to play several different CDs before I heard the sound I was looking for.  Now have a few CDs, each and one together.  

We have almost no radio reception here in Galena.  Galena is a type of lead ore, and the town is built on it, sometimes quite literally on top of old lead mines.  Lead interferes with radio signals.  I cannot stand static, it actually confuses me to hear it.  I loved it when our new car came with a 90 day sample of Sirius/XM, especially on road trips (we drive to Florida at least once a year to help with family things).


----------



## Hoot (Jul 9, 2012)

I reckon I would be hard put to name a type of music that is my favorite. Might be easier to talk about the kinds of music I don't like.........




OK, enough of that!
Seriously, I enjoy all forms of music. I 'spect that many of the bands/performers I am fond of are not too familiar with most folks. You may have heard songs by:
Little Feat
Black Oak Arkansas
Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show
Leroy Troy
Doc Watson
ELF
Terry Reid
Johnny Winter
Ry Cooder
Well....this list could go on and on.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2012)

Hoot, thank you for reminding me about Johnny Winter, Ry Cooder, and Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 9, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Hoot, thank you for reminding me about Johnny Winter, Ry Cooder, and Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show.



+1


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 9, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Hoot, thank you for reminding me about Johnny Winter, Ry Cooder, and Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show.



Oh, yes, Johnny Winter!  Love his stuff.  

Also his brother Edgar who had Rick Derringer (originally of the McCoy's of "Sloopy" fame and producer of many artists) and Dan Hartman in one of the evolutions of the Edgar Winter Group.

Love this one! 
Edgar Winter - Free Ride (Live) - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 9, 2012)

Check out channel 60 on Sirius Radio.  Outlaw country.  Even DH likes it!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 9, 2012)

If I could turn on the kitchen radio, bedroom radio, the stereo and my computer speakers all at the same time, all tuned to different music  AND if I were able to separate and differentiate different sounds ALL AT ONCE,  I would be in heaven.  Audio-Multitasking.  Regrettably,  I can only listen to one sound at a time.  

What I like listening to is 1920's-40's jazz and blues, some big band sounds,
50's standards, not so much early rock,  rock a billy though is cool.
Old and new country
70's classic rock, esp the Grateful Dead and related
some ethnic music,  Hawaiian music is sometimes both soothing and uplifting.  
And then there is just good old classical orchestral music.  
The days are not long enough.

My son recently turned me on to this You-tube as one of his faves.  I hope you like this one too. 

Of Monsters and Men - Little Talks (Live on KEXP) - YouTube


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 10, 2012)

I love music. I was a full time musician for 15 years, and played all over the US (and a little in Europe). I'm not into country, rap, or polka. Outside of those genres, there really isn't much that I don't like. If I had to pick a favorite, I would say 60s & 70s pop, since that's what I grew up on.

Some of the newer groups I like are Gotye, Muse, Silversun Pickups, and Foster the People.


----------



## Claire (Jul 10, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I love music. I was a full time musician for 15 years, and played all over the US (and a little in Europe). I'm not into country, rap, or polka. Outside of those genres, there really isn't much that I don't like. If I had to pick a favorite, I would say 60s & 70s pop, since that's what I grew up on.
> 
> Some of the newer groups I like are Gotye, Muse, Silversun Pickups, and Foster the People.



Gee, I'm learning names of groups I've never heard of.  As a general rule,though, I like old music that I'm already familiar with.  50s, 60s, and some into the 70s.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 10, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> I love music. I was a full time musician for 15 years, and played all over the US (and a little in Europe). I'm not into country, rap, or polka. Outside of those genres, there really isn't much that I don't like. If I had to pick a favorite, I would say 60s & 70s pop, since that's what I grew up on.
> 
> Some of the newer groups I like are Gotye, Muse, Silversun Pickups, and Foster the People.



+1 to silversun pickups


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 10, 2012)

Claire said:


> Gee, I'm learning names of groups I've never heard of.  As a general rule,though, I like old music that I'm already familiar with.  50s, 60s, and some into the 70s.



+1 to now knowing a lot of the new music.  These names are totally foreign to me and I used to be on top of all things music.  

I just don't tune into mainstream music unless it is in the supermarket, when I am on hold, on the boombox of some teens sitting at one of the benches on the greenbelt beside me or a member of our youth group wants to share something!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 10, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> +1 to now knowing a lot of the new music.  These names are totally foreign to me and I used to be on top of all things music.
> 
> I just don't tune into mainstream music unless it is in the supermarket, when I am on hold, on the boombox of some teens sitting at one of the benches on the greenbelt beside me or a member of our youth group wants to share something!



I stopped listening to new music in 1999...when I got out of college, until then I was able to listen to every thing the kids were playing.


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm totally stuck on Skynyrd these days.
Makes me wish I was alive back in the hippie days.
I bet there are a lot of old hippies on this forum though


----------



## jabbur (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds like I'm just another one in a crowd of eclectic music lovers.  I'm not into rap or hip hop but there are individual songs in that genre that I can tolerate.

I think mostly my preferences lean to country/folk music.  Looking at my mp3 player you'd see a lot of John Denver (my fave) followed by Elvis (love his music) then show tunes (Les Mis, Joseph and Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat, Cats etc).  Love Broadway.  Also have marching band music on there. 

A few summers ago, we took the boys to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland.  We had a blast!!  Lots of reminiscing by us and sharing love of good music with the kids.   I loved the fact that 2 generations could enjoy the same stuff.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 11, 2012)

It seems most of you are of an older generation and its kind of surprising that I haven't seen anyone say anything about America. Imo, they wrote some of the best folk/rock&roll EVER. Do any of you listen to America?


----------



## jabbur (Jul 11, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> It seems most of you are of an older generation and its kind of surprising that I haven't seen anyone say anything about America. Imo, they wrote some of the best folk/rock&roll EVER. Do any of you listen to America?



Yes I do!  I just hit the big ones that I have just about all their songs.  The Eagles are also a great group.  My son (24 yo) found my double album on CD.  Started listening to it and said he never realized how many of the songs he knew but didn't know the Eagles sang them!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 11, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> Do any of you listen to America?


Sure do!....My list was just off the top of my older generation head..
It is by no means a complete list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 11, 2012)

My music list will never be complete...so much music, so little time.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 11, 2012)

The list will go on and on.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 12, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> It seems most of you are of an older generation and its kind of surprising that I haven't seen anyone say anything about America. Imo, they wrote some of the best folk/rock&roll EVER. Do any of you listen to America?


 
Are you kidding? Sister Golden Hair Surprise, Horse with No Name, Sandman, You Can Do Magic, Ventura Highway etc.

How about the NGDB? Emmylou Harris?

Country Rock: CDB, Marshall Tucker, Allman Brothers, Alabama, CCR, New Riders, PPL etc.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Are you kidding? Sister Golden Hair Surprise, Horse with No Name, Sandman, You Can Do Magic, Ventura Highway etc.
> 
> How about the NGDB? Emmylou Harris?
> 
> Country Rock: CDB, Marshall Tucker, Allman Brothers, Alabama, CCR, New Riders, PPL etc.


+1
Thank you for writing that.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 12, 2012)

CraigC said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? Sister Golden Hair Surprise, Horse with No Name, Sandman, You Can Do Magic, Ventura Highway etc.
> 
> How about the NGDB? Emmylou Harris?
> 
> Country Rock: CDB, Marshall Tucker, Allman Brothers, Alabama, CCR, New Riders, PPL etc.



+1 You know what's going on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> +1 You know what's going on.



You have to understand, the aging rockers are forgetful...we know what we like, but can't remember the names.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 12, 2012)

Listening right now to the great Van Morrison's 'Tupelo Honey'.  Oh, how I love his songs.  

I love America....and the Eagles....John Denver's CD's are always in my car.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2012)

Leonard Cohen...


----------



## taxlady (Jul 12, 2012)

Joni Mitchell, Bob Dylan


----------



## Hoot (Jul 13, 2012)

Goose Creek Symphony
John Prine
Harry Chapin
The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Doc Watson


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

Second Harry Chapin.


----------



## Addie (Jul 13, 2012)

I had my retirement all planned out. I was going to do volunteer work for the Boston Symphony and the Boston Ballet Company. That way I could get to see all their performances free. Then life and a downward spiral of health issue came upon me.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> You have to understand, the aging rockers are forgetful...we know what we like, but can't remember the names.



Lol.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 13, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I had my retirement all planned out. I was going to do volunteer work for the Boston Symphony and the Boston Ballet Company. That way I could get to see all their performances free. Then life and a downward spiral of health issue came upon me.



I'm so sorry addie. That sounds like a fantastic way to enjoy the remains of life. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 13, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> +1 to silversun pickups


Cool. I just bought tickets this morning for their Sept 20th concert here in Minneapolis. 

My wife and I are both in our 50s. While we are certainly fans of some of the more "seasoned" acts (last year alone we saw Steely Dan, Steve Winwood, Chicago, the B-52s, Stevie Nicks, Heart, and INXS), we're always seeking out new music, too (in the last couple of months we've seen the Black Keys, Arctic Monkeys, and Foster the People).

Good music is good music, whether it's new or old.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 13, 2012)

You guys are on a roll for good shows. I'm a little jealous.  Good music is good music. I figure if you're having fun listening then it doesn't matter.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 13, 2012)

Four String Chef said:


> You guys are on a roll for good shows. I'm a little jealous.  Good music is good music. I figure if you're having fun listening then it doesn't matter.


 
The reason I like Cajun music so much, is it always reminds me of folks having a good time! Could be a Fais dodo, boil or just a party, don't matter.


----------



## Four String Chef (Jul 13, 2012)

Couldn't agree more, Craig. Just the other night, while my friend and I cooked supper, we were listening to some old New Orleans Jazz that blew us away. We were swinging around the kitchen, chasing the cat and drumming with wooden spoons before we were done. Good times.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 13, 2012)

I do miss working in the record store...that was a very long time ago...but, it was so much fun to hear the new music as it came out.


----------

